# Penicillin questions (withdrawal, using milk etc)



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We have a milker on pen.

Trying to find withdrawal for people.

Also...curious about using this milk for kids. My first instinct is that it woudl be fine to pasteurize this for the lambar, but then I read "Penicillin G is distributed into milk; in food animals the distribution is sufficient to cause violative residues. However, (label dose) the concentrations of penicillin produced in milk are subtherapeutic for most bacteria. In sheep, 0.11% of an intramuscular injection of sodium penicillin G was distributed into the milk."

So I wonder...will the small amts of residual pen left in milk create a risk for antibiotic resistance?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

UM good question on feeding it to kids I have one on pen g right now and know for sure I am not using the milk for myself but was planning on using it for kids.


----------



## Pairaka (Jan 12, 2008)

You have to understand why there's a withdrawal for antibiotics on milk and meat and what you're going to be using the milk and meat for. Antibiotics are not allowed in the general food pool because so many people are allergic to them and can be sensitive to them in small amounts. VERY small amounts. This is why milk and meat from animals that have been treated have to be withheld for a certain amount of time before being sent to the general food pool. 

Now, this is something you do need to consider if you are providing milk/meat for others in any form. Do you have customers that are allergic to antibiotics? Then you should withhold the milk/meat for a certain amount of time before slaughter/selling. If you personally aren't, there's no reason why you shouldn't be able to keep the milk/meat for your own use--if you feel comfortable with it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you were only using this does milk, maybe the small amounts the kids were getting could build resistance...except...I think this would be soo diluted in pooled milk and it won't be ongoing enough. I would think if this was being used long term or feed through than this would be a consideration, but don't think it would be in a normal circumstance like this. I would heed milk withdrawal, remembering that we use alot more than what is recommended on sites that do give us milk withdrawal 'suggestions'  And if you are using it topically it is meaningless. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

What Vicki says. I have a 3 day (60hrs.) milk withdrawal wrote in my notes, when given at 6.6cc/100#....and I wouldn't worry one bit about kids building resistance from residue in the milk. You'd have to give that doe mega doses and over long periods of time to even start to build a resistance.
Kaye


----------

